# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  E-Pharms TestForce PCT Review

## AdamGH

*History:*

So here I was , enjoying my 3rd cycle of prohormones! And just like my previous cycles, I had my Tamoxifen ready to go for PCT. I came across all the ad’s for PP’s TCF-1. I normally don’t trust anything that comes out of these advertisers mouths. I still do research the ingredients of the products though. You never know right?! Thank god for Google! The key ingredient of that product is D-Aspartic Acid. I was very intrigued by the study, but not 100% sold on it yet. Once I found out PA was coming out with his version of the product, that’s what got me kind of believing. He has some good history of making great products. Long story short, I thought this would be perfect for my upcoming pct. As we know, the goal of any pct is to get back to homeostasis as quickly as possible. This seemed perfect in accelerating that goal.


With that said, I was unable to secure TestForce in a timely manner. So I did have to use Primordials stuff until I received it. I did use TestForce for the majority of my pct.

I also added Cissus Quadrangularis during the pct as well to help with joint pain. My joints were horribly dried out from the cycle and needed relief quick.

*Cycle:
RPN Havoc 
Epistane 
Dosages 30/30/40/40
Starting cycle weight: 208
Ending cycle weight: 222(+14 lbs)*

PCT:
Tamoxifen Citrate
Dosing: 20 mg ED 4 weeks

Cissus Quadrangularis(bulk powder/prima force)
Dosing: 4 g’s a day/ spread out 

Began DAA sumplementation mid 2nd week:

PP’s TCF-1 x 1 bottle(the old small size)
Dosing: 2 syringe x2 a day, lasted only 6 days

*E-Pharms TestForce
Dosing: 1 scoop x 2 a day*

*
PCT Ending weight: 219( - 3 lbs lost)*

*
Comments:*

This is by far the best PCT I have ever had. I feel freaking great compared to my previous 2 cycles. At no time during my pct did I ever feel weak or off. My strength never dropped and in fact improved in some lifts. Usually by the end of the pct, you have some type of drop in strength. I have had absolutely zero drop off. I still look and feel like I never ended my cycle in some regards. 

*
Cissus Quadrangularis:*

This shit is the real deal when it comes to problem joints. All minor problems were gone in a week. The more major joint issues I have were manageable in 2 weeks and hardly noticeable most of the time. To have zero pain in your joints when you lift is a big fking deal for those that are in the same boat. This is a must for anyone in their joint treatment arsenal.


*
E-Pharms TestForce:*

My personal opinion on this stuff is that it is a must have in anyone’s pct. I don’t know for sure you would be able to tell any difference just as a everyday test booster though. That’s just personal opinion of course. When it comes to pct, it’s quite distinct and noticeable. 

I had basically zero libido by the time I started my DAA supplementation. This is quite common for me from the prohormones and the nolva. I am excited to say that once I started my DAA supplementation my libido came back quickly. It was almost like DAA was the ultimate cure for libido issues during pct!

Sorry to get a little graphic here, but it has to be said. Testicle size and fullness was dramatically increased in very little time. Before I started DAA supplementation, they were basically like shrunken raisins. Within a few days, it was like a night and day difference in size. The fullness in ejaculation amounts returned as well. My girlfriend (I tell her everything) made a comment as well and commented on my difference in libido.

It’s like you could almost tell the difference between switching over from the prohormones left over in your blood to your natural test. My strength never dropped and improved a little bit as well. The most important thing to note is I had zero drop off during pct. I am exactly the same size and strength 4 weeks after cycle. I really believe that I made the perfect transition back to normal. Of course, this is all based on feel and not scientific. Please take it for what it is worth.

*
Benefits of E-Pharms TestForce for PCT:*

*•	Libido increase
•	Return of fullness in testicles quickly
•	No drop off in strength
•	Minimal loss in weight
•	Still look like I’m on cycle*


Hope you liked my review. Please feel free to ask any questions.

----------


## trix8

I just ordered some becuase this review and a few others i read anyone else notice anything from this product?

----------


## AdamGH

I think you'll like it. I have since tried it off cycle and cant say I notice a difference for sure. For pct though, this product really seems to shine. There some people experimenting now taking it while on cycle. They want to see if it will help keep suppression not so dramatic on long cycles. This is strictly orals I am referring to though.

----------


## bigslick7878

I don't see how you only lost 3 pounds by the end of PCT.

I drop 4-5lb within a week after just from water.

I have never taken anything you mentioned but thought that pretty much every PH was going to give you some water weight that came off right after the cycle.

I need to read up on this stuff, from reading a thread on another board I see it is BRAND new like 2 months since it came out.

20 page thread with a lot of info on it.

http://www.modernfitnessforum.com/mi...iscussion.html 

The science looks legit enough and the guy behind it is too.

Where the hell can you buy it and how much does it cost?

----------


## AdamGH

> I don't see how you only lost 3 pounds by the end of PCT.
> 
> I drop 4-5lb within a week after just from water.
> 
> I have never taken anything you mentioned but thought that pretty much every PH was going to give you some water weight that came off right after the cycle.
> 
> I need to read up on this stuff, from reading a thread on another board I see it is BRAND new like 2 months since it came out.
> 
> 20 page thread with a lot of info on it.
> ...


Actually I started some creatine a week or so after pct ended, and now I am up to 226 lbs. I haven't lost a thing in strength. I started my cut today. I got enough bulk on me now I think.

I think taking a mild prohormone like epistane made the transition back to normal levels a little easier. I dont have any blood tests to back what I say up so please take it as you will. I'd like to hear some results from someone taking a real suppressive steroid .

as far as purchasing... you can get it at nutra planet.

also if you go to prohormone forum, patrick arnold has a section where you can read more info about it or ask him questions.

----------


## bigslick7878

> Actually I started some creatine a week or so after pct ended, and now I am up to 226 lbs. I haven't lost a thing in strength. I started my cut today. I got enough bulk on me now I think.
> 
> I think taking a mild prohormone like epistane made the transition back to normal levels a little easier. I dont have any blood tests to back what I say up so please take it as you will. I'd like to hear some results from someone taking a real suppressive steroid .
> 
> as far as purchasing... you can get it at nutra planet.
> 
> also if you go to prohormone forum, patrick arnold has a section where you can read more info about it or ask him questions.


I am going to give it a try for 3 weeks since that is what it looks like it will last from the label. $35 it is worth a shot.

I am 2 weeks into PCT right now and it is going terrible, mainly due to things I could not control right when I started. I was working in 100 degree heat for 2 weeks straight and lost a ton of weight I am so pissed. I hopped on the scale tonight and almost threw up when I saw it at only 206 down from 216.

I can manage my diet a lot better over the next few weeks and eat properly, and get a good idea if the stuff really works or not. I can't put on weight if I am off a PH for the life of me, so if I do put on even a few pounds I will be impressed.

----------


## AdamGH

> I am going to give it a try for 3 weeks since that is what it looks like it will last from the label. $35 it is worth a shot.
> 
> I am 2 weeks into PCT right now and it is going terrible, mainly due to things I could not control right when I started. I was working in 100 degree heat for 2 weeks straight and lost a ton of weight I am so pissed. I hopped on the scale tonight and almost threw up when I saw it at only 206 down from 216.
> 
> I can manage my diet a lot better over the next few weeks and eat properly, and get a good idea if the stuff really works or not. I can't put on weight if I am off a PH for the life of me, so if I do put on even a few pounds I will be impressed.


I would do two scoops a day the whole way. More expensive though.

----------


## Swifto

Whats the serving size of DAA in this product? In grams or mg.

You're aware the study on DAA that is supporting all the latest products only showed an increase in T for 10 days?

----------


## Swifto

AdamGH are you a rep for E-Pharm? Or have you fallen out with a few people on various forums?

I'm not knocking this product, it looks good and so does PP's TCF-1. 

I'll be trying one of them, or both, soon and getting BW done.

----------


## AdamGH

Not a rep, but I used to be in sales for a long time. So sometimes when I write stuff it comes across that way I think. lol! old habits die hard. please forgive me if I come across the wrong way.

----------


## AdamGH

> Whats the serving size of DAA in this product? In grams or mg.
> 
> You're aware the study on DAA that is supporting all the latest products only showed an increase in T for 10 days?


3.2 grams per scoop I think it was, dont quote me on that.

I know the study you are referring to, as PP likes to promote it a their own. It was done by a french company and it was for 12 days actually. The same french company, if I read it right, sells DAA after the study was complete and actually suggests dosing it for 90 days. I frequent a forum that Patrick Arnold replies on often and he has been taking 6 grams a day for 2 months now I believe. I personally don't want to do this nor spend the money. I think the benefits in pct are awesome though. The more logs I read, the more I am convinced. I hope some people start posting bloodwork and before/afters soon. 

Oh, to answer your question directly. The only did it for 12 days cause that's how long they did the study. Their was no reason other than their wasn't reason to continue past 12. They saw what they wanted and ended it.

----------


## AdamGH

> AdamGH are you a rep for E-Pharm? Or have you fallen out with a few people on various forums?
> 
> I'm not knocking this product, it looks good and so does PP's TCF-1. 
> 
> I'll be trying one of them, or both, soon and getting BW done.


The PP reps and their lovers on anabolic minds got all pissed off at me is all. I gave my opinion and they didnt like it. Other than that its been good every where else. I only frequent this forum, PHF, MFF and AM. I am mainly on PHF now since prohormones is what I am into.

PP's product is great, I just think PA's version is better made. DAA sits like grit in the small intestine and you hope it gets absorbed. TestForce is a chealete and almost all of it is readily absorbed(i forgot the percentage). Its a much more bio available version of DAA.

----------


## AdamGH

here is a pic, regular daa is on the left, testforce chealate on the right. You can imagine how it sits in the small intestine.

----------


## Swifto

So you run it for 12 days, then what?

Take 10 days off and go on it again?

----------


## AdamGH

> So you run it for 12 days, then what?
> 
> Take 10 days off and go on it again?



My next pct I plan on doing for the full amount of time. Thats my thoughts in hind sight. So for example, your pct is 4 weeks, then use testforce for 4 weeks along with the serm. Me personally will do 6 grams a day(split doses). The product is still really new so its hard to know exactly whats best yet. I am just going by what I know so far.

----------


## thauncle

I might give this stuff a go product looks solid on paper and with users.

----------

